

Dasher Teams Up With Venmo to Bring Peer-To-Peer Payments to Its Messaging App - juanplusjuan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/04/dasher-teams-up-with-venmo-to-bring-peer-to-peer-payments-to-its-messaging-app/

======
akitchell
Looks pretty darn cool.

Seems like Facebook can own the peer-to-peer payments. Integration with
retailers would be even better. Retailers certainly would LOVE to allow me to
pay & share my experience via Facebook...

